# Ultraviolet sterilizer for aquariums



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi All, 

can you please give me advice on this, as i do not have as this point and my tank having a outbreak with ich , should i start using UV considering my tank is only 54 gal? 

thank you in advance.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

A uv sterilizer will help to catch the ich parasite when it's in the swimming stage, but it will not eliminate it.
Doesn't matter the size of tank. I run UV on my qt 30 gallon tank when not medicating.

It can help, for sure to have a UV.

Eliminating ich will require medicating the entire tank with an ich treatment. If it's copper based, you must remove inverts and corals.
If you move your fish to a qt tank, then your main display tank needs to be empty of fish for at least 6 weeks to get rid of the parasite.


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

thanks, what UV do you recommend and where can i buy it?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I picked up a 9 watt from Aquatic Kingdom last weekend on 30% off sale. Don't get the big one, but if they have a small one, it will be good. Cost around 45.00. You will need a small pump and some tubing. And a place to mount it.


----------



## jeanniebabie (Mar 1, 2015)

I picked up a 25 w for my battle with ich and it was the only thing that totally got rid of it!

My tank was a 45g with community fish.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

